# APR BBQ Treffen 2012 - October 13th, 2012 - Sales, Tours, Raffles, Free Installs and More!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Please Register Here!

APR is pleased to present the 12th annual BBQ and Customer Appreciation Day at our purpose built engineering Performance Campus on October 13th in Opelika, AL. 

Gates open at 10:00 AM CST for the general public and 8:00 AM CST for APR product installs!

See Who's Registered!










APR Cordially invites one and all to come out for a day with us in our 34,000 sq. ft. Performance Campus to learn about new products and development on the horizon, a complete tour of our evolving facility, special guest speakers from the industry, technical seminars from the hardware, software and motorsport engineers and a tour of the New APR Motorsport Paddock with our Audi R8, Audi S4, 3 Volkswagen MK6 GLIs and 2 Volkswagen GTIs!
























APR’s Annual Customer Appreciation Sale and onsite ECU upgrades will be offered all day with free labor on all ECU upgrades and many hardware installs. This includes Exhausts and even APR K04 Turbocahrger Systems so arive early to ensure you'll get in on the action! With hundreds of customer, club and staff vehicles on site, this marks an excellent opportunity to interact with customers and see what everyone’s saying about APR’s line of performance software and hardware.

BBQ Lunch


Tours


Motorsport Tug of War!


Games, prizes, motorsport activities, kids activities, daycare and a special “Kids Zone” and more will be available all day. A complementary lunch of the South’s best BBQ will be served in the early afternoon so no one will go hungry. Anyone attending the event may enter our world famous Stage III Raffle and one lucky person will head home with a Free APR Stage III Turbocharger System! Volkswagen Racing UK will also raffle off a free VWR 6 Piston Performance Brake Upgrade System! Complementary burgers will be served late into the evening and the event will be closed out with our annual fireworks show. 

The Event last all day so pack a cooler and have some fun in the sun! 


Fireworks show


DJ Ian Baas spinning late into the evening


*APR LLC*
4800 US Highway 280 West, Opelika, AL 36801

Please Register Here!


----------

